# HBO max captioning



## c133roamioerrors (Dec 28, 2013)

Worked recently but not now.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

c133roamioerrors said:


> Worked recently but not now.


Maybe ask here:TiVo Stream 4K


----------

